
Skype lands in Nokia's Ovi Store - jacquesm
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10463172-1.html
======
sliverstorm
Why did it take so long to get the app listed? Because it was finished only a
few weeks ago. I know, I installed it the day it came out.

Very nice, by the way, though lacking video chat last I checked :(

